# tesco online screening questions help plz



## gujkhan

Hi guys I have applied online at Tesco once before and did not even get past the online bit, it will be down to the screening questions, some are obvious some im not too sure what the answer. Your opinions would be good. I know a few people who have applied but cant seem to get past the screening which takes the ****. Just interested in what you think is the right answer for these ones? *Question 1*

*
* You are refilling a section of shelves in the store which you need to have completed before your break. Your manager approaches you and asks you to take your break an hour earlier as one of your colleagues needs to leave early today.

*Answer A:* Agree to change the time of your break and ask if a colleague can finish refilling the section.

*Answer B:* Tell your manager that you cannot change the time of your break as you need to finish refilling the shelves.

*Answer C:* Agree to change the time of your break and check with your manager that you can finish refilling the section after your break. Required! Select Answer Answer A Answer B Answer C **Question 7*

You are cleaning up spilt yoghurt which, if left, could be dangerous for customers. A customer asks you to help them to take their shopping to the checkout.

*Answer A:* Tell the customer that you cannot help them because if the spilt yoghurt is not cleaned up it could cause an accident.

*Answer B:* Ask the customer to wait while you find someone else to finish cleaning up the spilt yoghurt so that you can assist the customer.

*Answer C:* Tell the customer that you would be happy to help them with their shopping once you have finished cleaning up the spilt yoghurt. Required! Select Answer Answer A Answer B Answer **Question 16*

You are working at the checkout and have a growing queue of customers to serve. As you scan a product for a customer, you notice that it has been charged at full price although you know that it is on sale. The line manager you need to correct the price is currently helping another customer with a query.

*Answer A:* Continue scanning the rest of the customer's shopping as you have other customers waiting.

*Answer B:* Finish the sale but tell the customer that if they speak to Customer Services they can be refunded the amount that they were owed.

*Answer C:* Apologise to the queue of waiting customers and alert your line manager to correct the price of the product. Required! Select Answer Answer A Answer B Answer C


----------



## Mish




----------



## Patsy

Words fail me


----------



## Dux

Son, if you're struggling with questions to get a job of this magnitude, have you thought about not setting your sights so high?


----------



## Sambuca

sorry mate but i dont think your cut out for a job. keep claiming my tax


----------



## gujkhan

Mish said:


> View attachment 123727


Lol its a part time role whilst at uni, thing is I know loads have applied but they get the rejection email, what you think the answer to them above? I think I know the correct answer now


----------



## Patsy

Dux said:


> Son, if you're struggling with questions to get a job of this magnitude, have you thought about not setting your sights so high?


What like applying to Asda instead?


----------



## bobbydrake

1 = A (do as your manager says but the shop won't want the shelves empty)

7 = C (need to finish cleaning first and you don't want to go wandering off to look for someone else to clean)

16 = B (difficult one but I think is a B)

And don't stress - despite appearance there are plenty of jobs out there.


----------



## gujkhan

Why don't some of you try and answer the questions? I know them now and there not as obvious as they seem


----------



## tyramhall

Dux said:


> Son, if you're struggling with questions to get a job of this magnitude, have you thought about not setting your sights so high?


If he's your son, give him a bl00dy hand with these difficult questions!


----------



## Dux

Patsy said:


> What like applying to Asda instead?


McDonald's, definitely.


----------



## TELBOR

gujkhan said:


> Lol its a part time role whilst at uni, thing is I know loads have applied but they get the rejection email, what you think the answer to them above? I think I know the correct answer now


Terrible company to work for unless you've done 20 years plus service.

Do you have a Mrs.....? Steal her undies and sell 'em online


----------



## Mish

gujkhan said:


> Lol its a part time role whilst at uni, thing is I know loads have applied but they get the rejection email, what you think the answer to them above? I think I know the correct answer now


----------



## Dux

gujkhan said:


> Why don't some of you try and answer the questions? I know them now and there not as obvious as they seem


Of course you do......


----------



## Mish

bobbydrake said:


> 1 = A (do as your manager says but the shop won't want the shelves empty)
> 
> 7 = C (need to finish cleaning first and you don't want to go wandering off to look for someone else to clean)
> 
> 16 = B (difficult one but I think is a B)
> 
> And don't stress - despite appearance there are plenty of jobs out there.


You're thick as sh*t as well


----------



## bobbydrake

Mish said:


> You're thick as sh*t as well
> 
> View attachment 123729


Possibly


----------



## gujkhan

bobbydrake said:


> 1 = A (do as your manager says but the shop won't want the shelves empty)
> 
> 7 = C (need to finish cleaning first and you don't want to go wandering off to look for someone else to clean)
> 
> 16 = B (difficult one but I think is a B)
> 
> And don't stress - despite appearance there are plenty of jobs out there.


thanks buddy, what you think of this one

Question 17

You are shopping on behalf of a customer that has ordered online. One member of your team is away so you are busier than normal. You only have a short time before the order is due to be loaded in to the van. As you are about to take the order to the van a customer approaches you with a question about returning an item.

Answer A: Put the order safely to one side and walk with the customer to where the return can be made.

Answer B: Tell the customer where returns can be made and that a colleague will be able to help them.

Answer C: Tell the customer that you are not able to assist with returned items and that they should find a manager. Required! Select Answer Answer A Answer B Answer C


----------



## JS95

gujkhan said:


> thanks buddy, what you think of this one
> 
> Question 17
> 
> You are shopping on behalf of a customer that has ordered online. One member of your team is away so you are busier than normal. You only have a short time before the order is due to be loaded in to the van. As you are about to take the order to the van a customer approaches you with a question about returning an item.
> 
> Answer A: Put the order safely to one side and walk with the customer to where the return can be made.
> 
> Answer B: Tell the customer where returns can be made and that a colleague will be able to help them.
> 
> Answer C: Tell the customer that you are not able to assist with returned items and that they should find a manager. Required! Select Answer Answer A Answer B Answer C


B ,


----------



## JS95

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3447827

I'm not saying you're an idiot, but if you're at uni you should probably have some common sense. I just googled "Tesco screening questions" and so much came up, use your noggin!


----------



## TELBOR

gujkhan said:


> thanks buddy, what you think of this one
> 
> Question 17
> 
> You are shopping on behalf of a customer that has ordered online. One member of your team is away so you are busier than normal. You only have a short time before the order is due to be loaded in to the van. As you are about to take the order to the van a customer approaches you with a question about returning an item.
> 
> Answer A: Put the order safely to one side and walk with the customer to where the return can be made.
> 
> Answer B: Tell the customer where returns can be made and that a colleague will be able to help them.
> 
> Answer C: Tell the customer that you are not able to assist with returned items and that they should find a manager. Required! Select Answer Answer A Answer B Answer C


Seriously mate, its a competency test.

If you can't do it alone, you don't fit the bill.

How did you get into Uni.....?


----------



## gujkhan

Jimmysteve95 said:


> B ,


Yeh, that's I what put last time although I take it some will put A, im gona apply again as a job as come up near me, if I don't get an interview its like wtf


----------



## gujkhan

Jimmysteve95 said:


> http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3447827
> 
> I'm not saying you're an idiot, but if you're at uni you should probably have some common sense. I just googled "Tesco screening questions" and so much came up, use your noggin!


I have seen that, reason for post was to see what people thought, even in that thread some questions are hit and miss in what to put


----------



## gujkhan

R0BLET said:


> Seriously mate, its a competency test.
> 
> If you can't do it alone, you don't fit the bill.
> 
> How did you get into Uni.....?


why don't you do it for fun, I bet you will get rejected, its only Tesco but seems hard to get an interview


----------



## Love2DL

I did this when looking for a part time job earlier this year, got called for an interview but got a job elsewhere by then. Some of the answers are tricky and will usually have 1 wrong and 1 high and low scoring answer so don't start calling each other thick cause you'd pick one over the other. I'll post answers in a minute.

Q1-C

Q7-C

Q16-B

Q17-A


----------



## TELBOR

gujkhan said:


> why don't you do it for fun, I bet you will get rejected, its only Tesco but seems hard to get an interview


I've done it, I walked in as an manager which is pretty rare for Tesco.

Like I said before, look elsewhere bud.


----------



## gujkhan

Love2DL said:


> I did this when looking for a part time job earlier this year, got called for an interview but got a job elsewhere by then. Some of the answers are tricky and will usually have 1 wrong and 1 high and low scoring answer so don't start calling each other thick cause you'd pick one over the other. I'll post answers in a minute.
> 
> Q1-C
> 
> Q7-C
> 
> Q16-B
> 
> Q17-A


Thanks for input, i now think Q1 is A and Q17 is B, I answered like you last time i applied see what happens this time


----------



## JS95

R0BLET said:


> I've done it, I walked in as an manager which is pretty rare for Tesco.
> 
> Like I said before, look elsewhere bud.


In all fairness to the lad, (not blowing my own trumpet) I'm at whats regarded as being the Uk's No 1 college and I'm not stupid, but I've been rejected from LIDL, Tesco, Next and Maccies. Gladly got on at Iceland though. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I've done it, I walked in as an manager which is pretty rare for Tesco.
> 
> Like I said before, look elsewhere bud.


Judging by the mongs that work in the one by me I can believe that, area manager was it? pmsl


----------



## latblaster

I really cannot grasp how young people with a couple of A levels presumably, find it so difficult to apply some common sense & think a bit more.

In 2/3 years time they will then be eligible to apply for better jobs, ie ones that non grads don't apply for, & get paid a bit more & have a bit more responsibility.

Yet it seems that so many of the people who I observed working in Tescos etc, would know how to answer these questions, yet don't have the alleged intellectual capacity to go to Uni.


----------



## JS95

latblaster said:


> I really cannot grasp how young people with a couple of A levels presumably, find it so difficult to apply some common sense & think a bit more.
> 
> In 2/3 years time they will then be eligible to apply for better jobs, ie ones that non grads don't apply for, & get paid a bit more & have a bit more responsibility.
> 
> Yet it seems that so many of the people who I observed working in Tescos etc, would know how to answer these questions, yet don't have the alleged intellectual capacity to go to Uni.


I think naturally more academic people are less outgoing and perhaps lack common sense because they havn't experienced life to the best extent yet, do agree with the saying "You're never to good to be a shelf stacker" I honestly love the job are it really opens you're eyes to how mongy and dependent some of the "clever" people in my college are.


----------



## gujkhan

Jimmysteve95 said:


> In all fairness to the lad, (not blowing my own trumpet) I'm at whats regarded as being the Uk's No 1 college and I'm not stupid, but I've been rejected from LIDL, Tesco, Next and Maccies. Gladly got on at Iceland though. :lol:


this lol its not as easy people to make out to be get a job in like Tesco or whatever there will be 100's of applications yet the work is obviously **** easy, unless they base the application on something else


----------



## Pkant2002

Not all Uni students are idiots, if you get strong work experience there are lots of jobs going. I know this as I have been applying for a week and so far had 2 offers for Marketing and Sales executive roles.

Those tesco questions if asked in an interview almost always 2 you could argue for and explain your reasoning behind picking.

Yet in an online right or wrong test you don't get that opportunity so it becomes far harder. I would go so far as to say an online test like that is harder than an interview were you can show your personality and enthusiasm.


----------



## TELBOR

Jimmysteve95 said:


> In all fairness to the lad, (not blowing my own trumpet) I'm at whats regarded as being the Uk's No 1 college and I'm not stupid, but I've been rejected from LIDL, Tesco, Next and Maccies. Gladly got on at Iceland though. :lol:


Good on you Jimmy. You've grown as well mate, looking well :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Judging by the mongs that work in the one by me I can believe that, area manager was it? pmsl


Correct my ginger lover


----------



## JS95

R0BLET said:


> Good on you Jimmy. You've grown as well mate, looking well :beer:


Haha cheers pal, I managed to get back into training (at that size in the avi) and then I've recently been on a cut and then had a reaction to penicillin and dropped to 11 stone from 12.5, and not the right kind of weight loss either


----------



## Suprakill4

This guy is genuinely asking for help and most of you find it fitting to ridicule him because of his intelligence. IMO if you have nothing contructive to say then dont fcuking bother. Feel sorry for the kid the ammount of sh1t he has had on here for simply asking a question.

Because he isnt as smart as you doesnt warrent taking the p1ss out of him does it? The lad might have a learning disorder for all you know that isnt his fault is it?


----------



## gujkhan

Pkant2002 said:


> Not all Uni students are idiots, if you get strong work experience there are lots of jobs going. I know this as I have been applying for a week and so far had 2 offers for Marketing and Sales executive roles.
> 
> Those tesco questions if asked in an interview almost always 2 you could argue for and explain your reasoning behind picking.
> 
> Yet in an online right or wrong test you don't get that opportunity so it becomes far harder. I would go so far as to say an online test like that is harder than an interview were you can show your personality and enthusiasm.


Well said, I bet some of the smart ****'s answering the thread at the start don't even know the correct answer themselve's


----------



## TELBOR

gujkhan said:


> Well said, I bet some of the smart ****'s answering the thread at the start don't even know the correct answer themselve's


That's the thing, their is no absolute correct answer.

Yes some are certainly incorrect, but a couple are acceptable.

All the answers are put together to give the recruitment team a picture of the person.

Are you a realistic person, a pessimist, or an optimist.

Just go with your gut, over thinking it mate.


----------



## Love2DL

gujkhan said:


> Thanks for input, i now think Q1 is A and Q17 is B, I answered like you last time i applied see what happens this time


From what I gathered from that question, it doesn't say the shelves will be empty and other staff will have their own work to do. By consulting the manager to ask if you can do it after break you're using your own initiative and not putting the work on someone else.

Q17 - Is telling the customer to find a manager good CS? I don't think so, it would only take a minute to show them where the return can be made and you could hurry back. The van isn't going to leave without the order.

I got an interview with my answers, maybe you answered some of the other questions differently? Anyway best of luck!


----------



## Mr_Socko

gujkhan said:


> thanks buddy, what you think of this one
> 
> Question 17
> 
> You are shopping on behalf of a customer that has ordered online. One member of your team is away so you are busier than normal. You only have a short time before the order is due to be loaded in to the van. As you are about to take the order to the van a customer approaches you with a question about returning an item.
> 
> Answer A: Put the order safely to one side and walk with the customer to where the return can be made.
> 
> Answer B: Tell the customer where returns can be made and that a colleague will be able to help them.
> 
> Answer C: Tell the customer that you are not able to assist with returned items and that they should find a manager. Required! Select Answer Answer A Answer B Answer C


I can't be bothered to answer all the questions in the OP so I'll just answer this one. The answer is 'A' - with these types of questions, it's normally always the over the top, customer comes first no matter what type answer that they're looking for. You hear it all the time in supermarkets and it's just common sense. If a customer asks where an item is, you're supposed to take them there yourself or at least offer.

I agree that it's a bit unfair for everyone to take the ****, but you are at University and you are struggling with questions that are quite frankly, common bloody sense. If anything, not knowing the answers to these questions shows that you need this job more than ever, to pick up some very basic business and retail skills that no amount of University education will equip you with.


----------



## gujkhan

Mr_Socko said:


> I can't be bothered to answer all the questions in the OP so I'll just answer this one. The answer is 'A' - with these types of questions, it's normally always the over the top, customer comes first no matter what type answer that they're looking for. You hear it all the time in supermarkets and it's just common sense. If a customer asks where an item is, you're supposed to take them there yourself or at least offer.
> 
> I agree that it's a bit unfair for everyone to take the ****, but you are at University and you are struggling with questions that are quite frankly, common bloody sense. If anything, not knowing the answers to these questions shows that you need this job more than ever, to pick up some very basic business and retail skills that no amount of University education will equip you with.


okay if they are that obvious and common sense which majority are

Question 16

You are working at the checkout and have a growing queue of customers to serve. As you scan a product for a customer, you notice that it has been charged at full price although you know that it is on sale. The line manager you need to correct the price is currently helping another customer with a query.

Answer A: Continue scanning the rest of the customer's shopping as you have other customers waiting.

Answer B: Finish the sale but tell the customer that if they speak to Customer Services they can be refunded the amount that they were owed.

Answer C: Apologise to the queue of waiting customers and alert your line manager to correct the price of the product.

what would you answer this as I can see all these could be an option? I agree most questions are obvious but there are like 3-4 questions which there is uncertainty around, surely they will train you anyway once you get the job, its these 3-4 questions which will make you get the face to face interview or not


----------



## digitalis

C mate, if I saw it happen to a customer in front of me I'd hope they wouldn't fob me off to customer services BUT....this is one of those frustrating questions that differs wildly in practice than in theory. If you told them to go to customer services, loads of people would get the hump that they are (rightly) having their time wasted.


----------



## Mr_Socko

gujkhan said:


> okay if they are that obvious and common sense which majority are
> 
> Question 16
> 
> You are working at the checkout and have a growing queue of customers to serve. As you scan a product for a customer, you notice that it has been charged at full price although you know that it is on sale. The line manager you need to correct the price is currently helping another customer with a query.
> 
> Answer A: Continue scanning the rest of the customer's shopping as you have other customers waiting.
> 
> Answer B: Finish the sale but tell the customer that if they speak to Customer Services they can be refunded the amount that they were owed.
> 
> Answer C: Apologise to the queue of waiting customers and alert your line manager to correct the price of the product.
> 
> what would you answer this as I can see all these could be an option? I agree most questions are obvious but there are like 3-4 questions which there is uncertainty around, surely they will train you anyway once you get the job, its these 3-4 questions which will make you get the face to face interview or not


By process of elimination it should be C. 'A' doesn't deal with the problem. You can continue scanning the items, but that doesn't fix the fact the customer has been charged incorrectly. 'B' is wrong, for much the same reason as the answer I outlined in my previous post, they don't like you to send customers away by themselves, they want you to deal with it then and there yourself.

If you communicate and apologise to customers they're normally cool with it.


----------



## gujkhan

digitalis said:


> C mate, if I saw it happen to a customer in front of me I'd hope they wouldn't fob me off to customer services BUT....this is one of those frustrating questions that differs wildly in practice than in theory. If you told them to go to customer services, loads of people would get the hump that they are (rightly) having their time wasted.


Last time I applied I went for C, been reading up on a few threads student room etc and all three answer's have been mentioned, here is a reply for the answer being A

Again the catch is in the question, "The line manager you need to correct the price is currently helping another customer with a query."

Do you distract the line manager away from a Customer he is already dealing with so that Customer is ignored now and this one is not? Instead, you can be handling BOTH Customers at same time with option A, i.e. you CONTINUE scanning rest of the customer's shopping instead of wasting time waiting for line manager to be done. REMEMBER option A does not say you FINISH and send that Customer home as Option B says, but rather gives the idea you don't stand there doing nothing wasting time, nor disturb another Customer from being dealt with, but CONTINUE with rest of scanning and in that time it is very well possible the Line Manager is DONE with handling the other Customer's query. THEN you can bring the matter to attention of the Line Manager once he is done. This limits the delay and annoyance for the long que, and every Customer has been attended to. If you pay attention to all other questions and their answers, all of them have a catch in them the same way

Me and a few guys have applied and we have went for the common sense answer's the sarky poster's earlier would have gone for and have been rejected so maybe they do want to answer differently who know its only Tesco, point of thread was to get an idea of opinions on what you would choose


----------



## DazUKM

C

B

C


----------



## digitalis

You're overanalysing it a tad mate.

No way, ever, would it be A not in a smiley every little helps corporate monster like tesco's eyes anyway.

Pick C, these assessments are averaged out anyway.


----------



## Suprakill4

Best of luck with it mate I hope you get the job. At least your looking to get employment unlike half the cvnts in this country accepting handouts. Ignore the sh1tar$e comments on here.


----------



## TELBOR

digitalis said:


> You're overanalysing it a tad mate.
> 
> Pick C, these assessments are averaged out anyway.


I've said this several times in this thread, speaking from hands on experience but he seems to know better.


----------



## Madoxx

Just tell them you are either Black / Disabled / Female - they can then tick their box as an equal opportunities employer 

Q1 - your not there to decide the priority of shelf stacking over lunch breaks, the manager manages.

Q7 - Tell them to stop being a lazy ****er, if they can push the trolley to you, they can push it to the checkout

Q16 - Tell all the people in the que to use those annoying self service machines


----------

